# Beef heart anyone??



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

After searching in every local butcher for beef heart and being very unsuccessfull, i finally realized that there is a western beef supermarket fairly close to me. So i gave it a shot and sure enough they had it, only $1.30 a pound. So i decided to pick up 4 lbs not realizing exactly how much that would cut up into. After a hour and change of cutting away fat and cutting up the beef heart, here is my final product: 








Hahaha, a whole lot of beef heart, probably enough for the next 6 months. So if anyone has trouble finding beef heart, see if you have a western beef locally, they will definately have it.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Damn, thats a good deal. Are you gonna just leave it as peices or are you gonna mix it up and become creative ?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Damn, thats a good deal. Are you gonna just leave it as peices or are you gonna mix it up and become creative ?


 I have it seperated into small portions in my freezer, i also have frozen shrimp, frozen small portions of smelt and a tank full of feeders. I can mix things up after i thaw it out.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like your stocked up for a good long while.

~Dj


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Looks like your stocked up for a good long while.
> 
> ~Dj


 Sure did. Figured i might as well stock up since i was there.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

you're good to go for quite a LONG time!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good find man.. especially thinking about mixing with other different varieties. Your Ps must be happy and proud


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i'll have to check my local meat market.. i really need to look into some of that for my p's... sucks i'm gonna be gone for 2 weeks.. need to teach one of my roommates how and what to feed them.. hopefully they'll be alive when i get back home!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> i'll have to check my local meat market.. i really need to look into some of that for my p's... sucks i'm gonna be gone for 2 weeks.. need to teach one of my roommates how and what to feed them.. hopefully they'll be alive when i get back home!


 good luck


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Your going to have some stocky piranhas!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Brilliant thinking, you will make your p's happy and save yourself some money.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, the most varied food, the better...!


----------

